# Fetchmail to secondary local Domain



## cybercoke (May 11, 2012)

Hi guys, FreeB*SD* 8.2-RELEASE

I was trying to fetch email messages from an external server to my internal server using fetchmail (fetchmail-6.3.21 on a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE box). It works well for my primary domain, but *I* already have a secondary domain that is the same domain as my external server, like this:

External Domain: domainA.com 
Internal Domain: domainX.com (primary)
Internal Domain: domainA.com (seconday)

If *I* do:

.fetchmailrc

```
set logfile "/var/log/fetchmaillog"
set postmaster "root"
set daemon 90
set bouncemail
poll pop.domainA.com proto POP3 no dns
user "test@domainA.com" password "123" is "test@domainX.com" here 
fetchlimit 10
```

it works well, because *I* was fetching to my primary domain. The messages goes to the right mailbox on domainX.com.

But if *I* do the following:

.fetchmailrc

```
set logfile "/var/log/fetchmaillog"
set postmaster "root"
set daemon 90
set bouncemail
poll pop.domainA.com proto POP3 no dns
user "test@domainA.com" password "123" is "test@domainA.com" here 
fetchlimit 10
```

it do*es* not put the messages *i*n the right mailbox on domainA.com.

Can anyone help me out?

Thank *y*ou.


----------

